# Well, I take back what I said about petflow



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

So I mentioned in the previous thread that they messed up my order and send me 2- 18 lb bags instead of a 44 lb bag of dr tims dog food. I wasn't too happy, but emailed customer support and they told me that they would send out the 8 lb bag right away. 

Got a huge box today and guess what? there's a 44 lb bag in it! 

so I got 80 lbs of food for $54 :thumb:

I don't know if it was a mistake on their part, or they just wanted me to be happy, either way I'm not complaining.


----------



## domika (Jul 15, 2012)

That's great! I've never had problems with them, and always get my order w/in 2 days on standard shipping. Glad they made up for it


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

That is wonderful that they rectified their screw up!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Woo Hoo! What a bargain for you.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Yeah, I'm pretty happy, right now I have enough food to last me at least 6 months


----------



## porchpotty (Aug 10, 2011)

Wow, that's a pretty good deal!


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Good for Pet Flow!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

well this is getting to be kinda funny, the fed ex truck just dropped off another box from them with an 8 lb bag.. what is going on..lol 
I need to check my bank statements to make sure they are not actually charging me for these.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I only hope that Uno likes this food!


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Unosmom said:


> well this is getting to be kinda funny, the fed ex truck just dropped off another box from them with an 8 lb bag.. what is going on..lol
> I need to check my bank statements to make sure they are not actually charging me for these.


I'd be calling them on the phone to find out


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Sep 2, 2012)

Glad they fixed it, but sure hope they aren't charging you!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I checked, and it looks like I was only charged once for the original purchase, and based on my order history, they were just supposed to send the 8 lb bag, so I don't know whether the 44 lb was a mistake. I can't really return it now since I already poured into storage container.


----------

